# My Australian Snakes



## reticnation (Apr 20, 2007)

Jungle
DxJ
not aussie
Borneo
and a tiger retic


----------



## cmclean (Apr 20, 2007)

The tiger retic is beautiful. What country are you in?


----------



## Retic (Apr 20, 2007)

Love the Tiger Retic, my all time favourite python species.


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 20, 2007)

wow the tiger retic is gorgeous. has a lovely sheer rainbow effect. got any more pics of it.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

Chicago, USA. I sold her


----------



## horsenz (Apr 24, 2007)

beautiful snakes you have there.... thanks for sharing the photo's!!!


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

i will have more soon


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

keep them pics coming i love looking at them


----------



## reticnation (Apr 27, 2007)

i will


----------

